# Extended Battery Case



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know this has been touched on in some other threads. I am still running my nexus naked and since i plan on keeping this one for my entire 2 year contract assuming another nexus doesnt come out on verizon in that time frame. I want to get some protection on this phone. I am using the extended battery and want to continue to do so.
I do not like cases that add alot of bulk. I dont really drop my phone much. Something like a skin would be perfect as most the damage my phones take is from the other stuff in my pocket.
Anyone have any recommendations on a case with minimal bulk that works with extended battery


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I am running the tpu case when I had just the regular battery but I decided using an extended battery and the case still works.

The extended battery didn't really add much bulk to the phone.









GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is that the verizon silcon case?


----------



## Scincidae (Dec 28, 2011)

Cruzerlite works well. I cut off the volume rocker cover but other than that the case is great with the extended battery.


----------



## mdbowman (Sep 27, 2011)

I use this one http://www.myincipio.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-SILICRYLIC-Hard-Shell-Case-with-Silicone-Core.asp


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

mdbowman said:


> I use this one http://www.myincipio...licone-Core.asp


^I have that one with an extended battery as well.


----------



## bradx2579 (Nov 10, 2011)

This works good with the extended battery and doesn't add hardly any bulk. It comes with the holster too. Verizon's version with the kickstand doesn't fit right.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006H4CUI8/ref=oh_o05_s00_i00_details


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Might have to try that incipio one. My seidio case won't snap together all the way on the bottom of my phone with the "extended battery"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm using the Diztronic case. Fits great and looks pretty nice too.


----------



## js1479 (Sep 22, 2011)

Joshjunior said:


> Might have to try that incipio one. My seidio case won't snap together all the way on the bottom of my phone with the "extended battery"


I have the Seidio case (and LOVE it). Take the battery cover off and the case fits perfectly over the extended battery.


----------



## js1479 (Sep 22, 2011)

www.seidioonline.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-surface-case-black-p/csr3ssgnl-bk.htm


----------



## BoyBlunder (Jul 20, 2011)

TPU S-Line case here, and it fits great with the extended battery.

Oh, and it was $3 on ebay.


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> I'm using the Diztronic case. Fits great and looks pretty nice too.


Agreed. The first one I got was the early model which had some molding problems that caused the case to push the volume button. The new one (replaced for free by Diztronic) seems fine. It's a nice snug fit and works fine with the extended battery.

If you enter discount code "XDA" (yes, I know, but money is money...) you'll get $10% off.


----------



## FR3SH JIV3 (Jul 3, 2011)

mdbowman said:


> I use this one http://www.myincipio.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-SILICRYLIC-Hard-Shell-Case-with-Silicone-Core.asp


I hope this Incipio Silicrylic case works good with the extended battery and cover. I ordered it today because I love the look of it but the FAQ on the web page stating it doesn't work with the extended battery has me a little nervous about my decision. Oh well. I will see in a week when it gets here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

speaking of...where did you guys get your extended batts from?

links?


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

antintyty said:


> speaking of...where did you guys get your extended batts from?
> 
> links?


Verizon store. $25

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FR3SH JIV3 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Incipio Silicrylic case I ordered arrived today and I have to agree with the manufacturer's web site - not compatible with the extended battery. There is a gap at the camera opening and down each side. Both really bug me and look like they are inviting dust into the case. Love the case with the standard battery and cover but I'm no fan of it with the extended.

Can anyone suggest a case that is designed for use with the extended battery and cover?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

I have the Verizon kickstand case and the extended battery. I cut the battery door with an Exacto knife right above the battery so the camera area and sim card are covered. Pop the case on and no problems in over two weeks. Plus it makes battery pulls very easy









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

After a lot of searching I ended up with a diztronic case. Fit is snug and most importantly there are no gaps. The headphone jack could use some more clearance at the top but that can be fixed with a bit of cutting. Can't say anything about the included screen protector as I don't like screen protectors very much and haven't bothered to install this one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Standard Battery:
Incipio ~$16 (http://www.amazon.co...26207651&sr=8-1)
Seidio ~$30 (http://www.amazon.co...26208186&sr=8-1)
Diztronic ~$10 (http://www.amazon.co...26209249&sr=8-1)
Empire >$10 (http://www.amazon.co...26209531&sr=1-8)
Extended Battery:
Cruzer Lite ~$10 (http://www.amazon.co...26207718&sr=1-2)
QMax Snap On w/ Holster (http://www.amazon.co...s00_i00_details)


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow. Can't believe I didn't think of that lmao. Anyone tried the otter box style one with the kick stand yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> I know this has been touched on in some other threads. I am still running my nexus naked and since i plan on keeping this one for my entire 2 year contract assuming another nexus doesnt come out on verizon in that time frame. I want to get some protection on this phone. I am using the extended battery and want to continue to do so.
> I do not like cases that add alot of bulk. I dont really drop my phone much. Something like a skin would be perfect as most the damage my phones take is from the other stuff in my pocket.
> Anyone have any recommendations on a case with minimal bulk that works with extended battery


Dude go to daydeal.com they do video reviews on cases and there's one specifically for the extended battery and what cases do and do NOT fit. Check it out I've been dealing with them since my LG env days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Chojiku (Dec 21, 2011)

js1479 said:


> I have the Seidio case (and LOVE it). Take the battery cover off and the case fits perfectly over the extended battery.


I just got my active seidio case today and it fits just fine with the extended battery and the battery cover. What version do you have?


----------

